# Marriott 50/50 EOY Ownership



## Dave M (Jun 9, 2005)

*See list of resorts in this program as of May 14, 2009 at the bottom of the page.*

*I have copied (and slightly edited) the following from the old TUG BBS.*

RodBrannan

TUG Member 
Posts: 162
From: Ankeny, Iowa
Registered: Dec 2000 
posted 04-04-2005 17:44

I have been talking on the phone to a Marriott rep. I found out recently that if you purchase 2 eoy properties, you can buy each for 1/2 the annual price. In the past you had to pay about 65% of the annual price for an eoy. We own a sport sunset week and I am going to take advantage of this. 

Now I just need to decide which 2 properties I want to buy. I am thinking about a gold ocean point unit and a platinum canyon villas. If I go with this purchase price 23150. 150,000 rewards points 80000 referral points. I just thought I would mention they are now doing this. I think it’s a great option, as now we can have a classic golf destination in phoenix and a great summer in west palm beach.

-----------------------------------------------------

mcpower

Non Member 
Posts: 5
From: 
Registered: Mar 2005 
posted 04-05-2005 04:04

Are you talking with someone in the Marriott telesales? Also, can you choose any two properties?

-----------------------------------------------------

dougp26364

TUG Member 
Posts: 1898
From: Wichita KS owner: Polo Towers/ The Villas at Polo Towers/ Marriot's Ocean Point/Marriott's Grand Chateau/ HGVC LVStrip/ Grand Regency Branson, MO
Registered: Jan 2001 
posted 04-05-2005 04:37

That sounds like a heck of a deal if there's more than one Marriott property you'd like to own at. If they'd have made that offer years ago, I might own at 4 Marriott properties instead of just two. 
Presently, I know that when we bought our EOY Grand Chateau they gave us an option to upgrade to an every year ownership for exactly 50% of the price they were selling EY units for on the day we purchased. The original EOY unit ran 60% of the price of an EY unit.

-------------------------------------------------------

RodBrannan

TUG Member 
Posts: 162
From: Ankeny, Iowa
Registered: Dec 2000 
posted 04-05-2005 05:18

Yes, I am talking to telesales. And you can pick any 2 properties if they have inventory on that property and if they sold that property in eoy intervals.

----------------------------------------------------

camachinist

TUG Member 
Posts: 1433
From: Kerman, CA
Registered: Feb 2004 
posted 04-05-2005 07:21    

Program has been around for awhile. I first recall hearing about it prior to our trip to MAW last October. At that time it was same resort, but later expanded to any resort having sold/selling EOY intervals. 
Good deal, IMO, as developer deals go...

----------------------------------------------------

JimC

TUG Member 
Posts: 40
From: Southeastern, PA; Owner at Disney (Old Key West, Beach Club Villas) and Marriott (Shadow Ridge, Canyon Villas, Cypress Harbour)
Registered: May 2004 
posted 04-06-2005 17:36

That is what we did. We split Canyon Villas Platinum and Shadow Ridge Platinum on a 50/50 basis. Unfortunately not all resorts participate in the program. There is a limited list and Aruba is not on it as that was our first choice. The availability of this program was a major reason for us to buy direct. Also the MR points we received sufficiently reduced the premium we paid for our package that we felt comfortable with the deal.

--------------------------------------------------

lyoder

TUG Member 
Posts: 539
From: WorldMark, Louveld Lodge, Castleburn
Registered: Feb 2001 
posted 04-09-2005 07:26

Does anyone have a list of EOY properties? I think Newport Coast has, but it wasn't well advertised. I would love this option--and may make me look at developer prices again.

------------------------------------------------------

JimC

TUG Member 
Posts: 40
From: Southeastern, PA; Owner at Disney (Old Key West, Beach Club Villas) and Marriott (Shadow Ridge, Canyon Villas, Cypress Harbour)
Registered: May 2004
posted 04-09-2005 07:32

*List of EOY 50/50 properties as of May 14 2009* 
Aruba Surf Club
BeachPlace
Canyon Villas
Crystal Shores
Desert Springs II (not DSV I)
Doral
Frenchman's Cove
Grand Chateau
Grande Vista
Horizons - Branson
Horizons - Orlando
Kauai Beach Club
Ko Olina
Legends Edge
Manor Club (Sequel)
Maui Ocean Club
MountainSide
Newport Coast
Ocean Pointe
St. Kitts
Shadow Ridge
Timber Lodge
Waiohai

*Edited on May 14, 2009 to note that the list of resorts participating in the 50/50 plan is ever changing. Thus, check with a Marriott salesperson to ask if a resort you are considering is included in the program.*


----------

